# Gear Review: Wilderness Systems Pungo 120 Kayak



## thetrailboss (Jun 12, 2010)

I bought my Pungo 120 Gen 2 model last May on a whim so that my fiance could have my Pamlico 100. From the moment I first saw the Pungo 120, I fell in love with it and I paddle in it multiple times a week on two local lakes in the warmer months.

Me christening the Pungo in May 2009:  







In comparison to the Pamlico 100, or the Perception Prodigy 10, this boat is better because it is faster, tracks straighter, and is stable. In comparison to the Pamlico, this boat has more shape to it (as opposed to a flat bottom) which is good for tracking, but you lose some primary stability. Not much, but some. I've taken my boat onto many lakes and some slow moving waters as well as sheltered harbors and sections of Penobscot Bay and NEVER have I felt that the boat was going to flip.

The Pungo, like other Wilderness Systems Boats, sits low on the water and you either love or hate it. Personally, on a nice calm night, it is amazing because you feel as if you are a part of the water. But, last summer on near Islesboro a lobster boat got a bit too close to me and his wake overwhelmed the boat, so beware. Overall though being close the water is a good thing in my opinion and gives you more stability and control.

Cruising on Dunmore.  That is the Kayak Konsole in the foreground:






The Kayak Konsole is a wonderful feature and is worth the money. It provides some protection in case you get a wave over the bow (which is rare) but also provides a nice place for water bottles and a safe place for keys and glasses. It pops on and off easily.











The new hatches are much better than the old rubber ones. The sealing works great and it is easy to open and close.











As said, tracking and handling are wonderful and it is light enough for one person to handle. Very versatile and worth the money.

The seat is very comfortable and offers a few more adjustments than the Pamlico does.  In 2007 I compared the Pamlico to the Perception Prodigy 10 and there was no comparison--the Prodigy's seat was basically a thin layer of foam on hard plastic while the Pamlico had a much better seat.  Pungo takes it up a notch.  You can raise and lower the back rest, tilt it forward and back, and pull up on the bottom of the seat to lift your legs.  The Pamlico seat only allows you to adjust the angle of the back rest and to lift your legs.  






The cockpit is very roomy.  While some criticize it as being too big, the truth is that I am not going to take this whitewater kayaking or into many situations where I would want a skirt.  The Konsole makes the cockpit just the right size.  If you have a dog or a small kid, take out the Konsole and there is more room.











Two criticisms though:

1. Beware that the bulkhead sealing will likely break or need to be resealed within a few outings because the sealant from the factory is not great. I have had to have mine resealed by the store and they told me you can use Lexel to repair this problem and should plan on doing this annually. Additionally, the foam wedge in the bow will pop out and may need to be glued back in.

2. Why this boat does not have a drain is beyond me. The 2007 version had a drain that was defectively designed because it was in the stern (read: BEHIND the sealed bulkhead so it did little or no good). If you do get water in, you will need a bilge pump.

All in all, a wonderful boat and it is easy to see why this is the most popular boat that W.S. sells.

EMS has this video on the Pungo series:  

http://www.emsclimb.com/video/wilderness_pungo.html


----------



## bigbog (Jun 16, 2010)

*A little better hull design bumps up the fun factor...*

...It can probably handle windy chop a little better I would guess TB..y/n?  Keeping your upper body over that keeline, then you can tip it to its edge.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 17, 2010)

bigbog said:


> ...It can probably handle windy chop a little better I would guess TB..y/n? Keeping your upper body over that keeline, then you can tip it to its edge.


 
It does.  But I have not really gotten into a lot of rough weather in it.  I know that the Pamlico is more of a stable boat for rougher water in my experience.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 17, 2010)

what's the tennis ball for?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 17, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> what's the tennis ball for?


 
Honestly I was doing my part in "greening up" the lake and I picked it up out of the water.  Good question though


----------



## bigbog (Jul 14, 2010)

I think the reason for no drainplug is that people will use the water-pump....ie..the boat being a little too big for a percentage of the recreational crowd of paddlers to hoist up on end...

just a guess


----------



## james442 (Feb 14, 2016)

It does. But I have not really gotten into a lot of rough weather in it. I know that the Pamlico is more of a stable boat for rougher water in my experience.

Thanks for sharing this topic


----------

